# Volume pedal recommendations?



## studiodog (Sep 10, 2010)

hi folks,

I'm on the hunt for a new volume pedal. Requirements are fairly straightforward - must be sturdy, reliable, have a full volume sweep (not 90% volume change in the last 10% of pedal sweep!) and it must have a minimum volume setting (so I can set volumes for rhythm and lead playing). It will be used with humbucker and acoustic pickups, so high input impedance (500K or higher) is a must. And, of course, it shouldn't suck tone! 

OK, so maybe the requirements aren't so basic! 

Anyway, I'm currently considering a Morley Volume Plus or Morley Little Alligator. Both have minimum volume capability (the Vol Plus is switchable on/off, the Alligator's needs you to bend and adjust manually), and as they're optical pedals, input impedance is not an issue, or so I'm led to believe. 

Are these the best options out there or should I be considering other pedals as well? Are there any problems with the Morley pedals I should keep an eye out for? More info - the pedal will sit between guitar and amp at the end of a small pedal chain (comp/eq/od is it). 

Thanks in advance for any input!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

ALthough I don't currently use one, I have had a volume pedal on my board for a good portion of my years in playing.

I've used most of the common brands. The Morley pedals are my first choice for volume every time. The minimum volume setting is handy but for me the real advantage is the optical sensor as opposed to a rack and pinion or a string and pulley. The Morleys are as smooth as glass and completely silent. I recommend them highly.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I'm currently using a passive Ernie Ball and a Boss, but Morley is great stuff and I've had one in the past. For years I used a George Dennis volume/wah that had an optical sensor and it worked great most of the time, but when it quit, it quit. Wasn't cheap to replace the part, but otherwise I'd look at another. 

Dunlop is marketing a new passive one too, to go with the old passive volume pedal.

Sounds to me like the Morley Volume Plus would be your best choice.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

This comes up from time to time, and my recommendation is pretty constant: *try them out*. Volume pedals are somethng where feel is paramount. That pedal is going to be your mouth, and you can choose between something that feels like _your_ mouth, or something that feels like you've just come back from the dentist and the freezing is just beginning to wear off.

People usually have very good things to say about the Ernie Ball, or any other string-based units. The Goodrich and Visual Sound units also have somethng to commend them. But like I say, you really need to try them out and decide what kuind of foot action feels natural to you, and worry about bells and whistles after that.


----------



## studiodog (Sep 10, 2010)

Thanks for the input everyone! I've been trying (so far unsuccessfully) to lay hands on an actual Morley Volume Plus, but I may have to order one in to try it. I've used a Boss FV50 in the past and am currently making do with a Dunlop Highgain which I've upgraded with a 470K Hotpot (the stock 250K pot sucked all my treble away!). The Dunlop, unfortunately, gives most of the volume swell over a fairly small portion of the pedal travel, so adjustments end up rather imprecise.

One question about the Morley pedals - I've heard from a few people that the Morley volume pedals can be/become a bit loose in the pedal hinge, resulting in the toe depressing itself over time due to gravity. Does the pedal have an adjustment screw/nut at the pivot point to tighten the joint if necessary?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

It's easy to tighten up a Morley if it gets loose. That was never a problem for me and it certainly WOULD be if it happened.


----------



## studiodog (Sep 10, 2010)

Thanks, everyone. I've ordered a Morley PVO Volume Plus from L&M. I'll post again when I've got it!


----------



## Les~Paul (Nov 29, 2010)

I'm using only the Ernie Ball VP JR.
He is great!


----------

